# Timeshift VLCJ



## windl (14. Nov 2016)

Hallo,

mit VLCJ bzw. VLC kann man hervorragen OnlineStreamen (z.B.) Telekom-IPTV geniesen. 
Was leider nicht geht ist eine Time-shift-Funktion. Zwar kann man auf Pause drücken und ab dem Zeitpunkt weiterschauen - nur leider kann man nicht skippen. Hier bekommt man folgende Meldung von VLCJ geliefert " EsOutTimeshift does not yet support time change".

Nun habe ich mir am Sonntag mal q n' dirty eine kleine Klasse geschrieben die den OnlineStream in eine Datei aufnimmt. Diese Datei kann man nun dem VLC übergeben und siehe da - plötzlich kann man skippen.

```
import java.io.FileOutputStream;
import java.io.InputStream;
import java.net.DatagramPacket;
import java.net.InetAddress;
import java.net.MulticastSocket;

public class BufferedStreamWriter extends Thread{

    InputStream _stream = null;
    FileOutputStream _out = null;
    MulticastSocket sock = null;
   
    public BufferedStreamWriter(String stream){
        try{
            InetAddress group = InetAddress.getByName( "239.35.20.21" );
            sock = new MulticastSocket(10000);
            sock.joinGroup(group);
           
            _out = new FileOutputStream("c:\\Ablage\\test.mpg");
            start();
        }catch(Exception error){
            error.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
   
    public void run(){
        byte[] buf = new byte[10240];
        DatagramPacket pack = new DatagramPacket( buf, buf.length );
        while(true){
            try{
                sock.receive( pack );
                _out.write(pack.getData());
            }catch(Exception error){
                error.printStackTrace();
            }
           
        }
       
    }
   
   
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        new BufferedStreamWriter("rtp://@239.35.20.21:10000");

    }

}
```

Was nun sehr unschön ist, ist die Tatsache dass pro Stunde ca 12 GB auf die Festplatte geschreiben werden. 
Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit - bzw. hat jemand eine Idee wie man das etwas dynamischer gestalten kann und die Datei nicht so groß wird?

Danke für Eure Hilfe
Uwe


----------

